

2009, SF is the worst run big city, has anything changed? - mendicantB
http://www.sfweekly.com/2009-12-16/news/the-worst-run-big-city-in-the-u-s/
I read this a while back and was reminded by another post on SF public transport today. HN community, has anything changed?
======
dang
Please don't editorialize titles, as the HN guidelines say.

~~~
mendicantB
Thanks for the tip, I don't think I can change it now (correct me if I'm
wrong), and will keep this in mind for future submissions.

